# brining turkey legs?



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

anyone ever do it? how long do you leave them in the brine and how long do you cook them on a pit?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I've brined whole birds and couldn't tell a different when cooking them on a BGE. If you do it it all depends on what you brine with but most are 24 hrs or so. Heavy salt brine you can go shorter, sweeter brines you can go longer.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Splittine said:


> I've brined whole birds and couldn't tell a different when cooking them on a BGE. If you do it it all depends on what you brine with but most are 24 hrs or so. Heavy salt brine you can go shorter, sweeter brines you can go longer.


Dang, 24 hrs, i was thinking about 5 hrs. 
anyone else got an opinion? 
Splittine, do you put ice in the brine and leave it in the fridge or just put it in the fridge?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

5 hours won't do anything, I personally belive 24 doesn't do enough to justify it. When I did it in the past I mixed it all together and threw it in a cooler with ice.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've done chickens in the fridge in pots and everything else in a cooler. Like Split said, 5 hours is nothing. I like to go over 24 hours if possible. I've done a 100 lb. pig for 36 hours. And yes, use ice. Make a slush. I boil all the salt, sugar, etc. and let it cool.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks, 24 hrs it is. i'll try to remember to take pics, but i'll be at the deer camp, and you know how that goes!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I do whole turkeys for 48 hours in a brine in the fridge and hot wings for the smoker for 24 hours also in the fridge.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

did chicken legs, couldn't find turkey legs. figgered the stores would be full of em this time of year, but nada. used some big drumsticks. brine for 24 hrs, wash,dry and season. put a pad of butter under the skin of each, wrapped 6 in foil and 14 unwrapped in smoker at 150-200 for about 3 hrs. the ones in foil were delicious, juicy and tender. the others were OK, but really couldn't tell if the brine was wor.th the trouble. i'll do it again when i can score some turkey leggs. did the smoking in a propane smoker i made, got the idea from the for sale section on here. old propane bottles cut up and made to burn wood.


----------

